
The Most Expensive Mile of Subway Track on Earth - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/nyregion/new-york-subway-construction-costs.html?_r=2
======
DrScump
220+ points, 210+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16027058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16027058)

